# Samyang/Rokinon 21mm f/1.4 and 50mm f/1.2 Reviews on EOS M3



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Mar 4, 2016)

Hi, everyone. I'll be working on formatting a Canon Rumors review probably next week on these lenses, but I thought I would share the existing linkage to my text and video reviews for those of you that are really interested in them as options either on Canon's M system or other mirrorless systems (Sony, Fuji, M43) that you may have. I did the review on a EOS M3, and the lenses are very, very impressive outside the limitations of manual focus only lenses.

You are welcome to wait for the official CR Version, or you can jump in here:

21mm f/1.4:
Text Review: http://bit.ly/1ngFL0g
Video Review: http://bit.ly/1SXxpZn


Rokinon 50mm f/1.2:
Text Review: http://bit.ly/1RL9xoL
Video Review: http://bit.ly/1Uu2aVw


----------



## Hector1970 (Mar 4, 2016)

Two great and wide ranging reviews Dustin.
I was wondering about manual focussing.
Are you using an electronic viewfinder?
Just using the screen and manually focussing seems a bit awkward and potentially error prone.
I have to hand it Samyang, I've only had good experience and their lens seem well made


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Mar 4, 2016)

Hector1970 said:


> Two great and wide ranging reviews Dustin.
> I was wondering about manual focussing.
> Are you using an electronic viewfinder?
> Just using the screen and manually focussing seems a bit awkward and potentially error prone.
> I have to hand it Samyang, I've only had good experience and their lens seem well made



I did use the DC-1 EV-F quite a bit during the review. It is one of the better tools for MF.


----------

